
Show HN: Move your Medium.com content to an open-source Ghost blog - ageitgey
https://github.com/ageitgey/medium_to_ghost
======
tixocloud
Very neat. Thanks for sharing - also agree with your sentiment that it feels
like content is locked up in Medium, even more so with the subscription plans.

------
cyborgx7
Neat. Love the work towards breaking lock-in.

You should probably actually link to the ghost website in your readme
somewhere. I was mildly aware and interested in the ghost blogging platform
before I saw this, but it might be confusing for people who are not and just
googleing "ghost" isn't giving me very helpful results.

~~~
ageitgey
Thanks, that's a great suggestion!

------
fiatjaf
That's great, but why just Ghost? Why didn't you create a tool that would just
extract your content from Medium and let you use it anywhere else? Now I'm
just trapped on Ghost!

------
canadianwriter
I did this manually a few months ago - would have loved this!

------
WhiteOwlLion
Nice. I just looked up Ghost to WordPress (exists) and Medium to WordPress
(exists). I like Publii myself for small static sites that even my mom can
use, but still like WordPress when I just want to blog.

